# TUG Marketplace Problem



## suzannesimon (Jul 9, 2015)

Has anyone experienced problems with the drop-down menus when entering a listing lately?  I've done 4 ads this week it and it takes a number of clicks to get the drop-down selections to work.  As soon as I try to click on the selection, it closes.  I haven't ever had problems before with it.  Maybe it is an issue with the new web design.  Possibly it is user-error.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2015)

what web browser are you using?  ive not heard of this problem before.

can you click the down arrow key to scroll thru the resorts vs the mouse?


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 9, 2015)

I probably was on Explorer.  I've been having a lot of trouble with it on various sites.  I'll try Chrome or Foxfire next time.  I managed to get everything in there, but it took several clicks at every drop-down.


----------

